# Finished Man Cave



## Corey J (Dec 14, 2013)

This is our first time ever finishing a room and it turned out very nice! My dad, Grandpa(who is awesome with woodwork) and myself have been working on this room slowly for about a year now. We would work on it a little at a time as our schedules would allow. The wood is a knotty pine tongue and grooved on the walls and the ceiling. We did stacked stone on a portion of the walls. The stone was very time consuming. It's like a big puzzle that you have to piece together! The concrete floor is stained and glazed and dads creative side drew the deer tracks! The mantle for the gas fire place is hand made by my grandfather who has also made a lot of the furniture throughout our house! We went with the cabin/outdoors look and I think we succeeded! We did tray lighting at the top and just stuffed Christmas lights inside. We did the light fixture ourselves using a shed and a deer my dad shot. The pictures you see are of me my dad and brother. One is of me with one of my coyotes, one is the three of us at Piedmont NWR and the other is my brother trying to pull off the duck dynasty look lol the European mount is a deer my dad shot and I had I mounted for him last Christmas! We are very happy with how it turned out! Hope you guys enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Corey J (Dec 14, 2013)

...


----------



## Corey J (Dec 14, 2013)

....


----------



## Corey J (Dec 14, 2013)

.....


----------



## Corey J (Dec 14, 2013)

......


----------



## Corey J (Dec 14, 2013)

.......


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 14, 2013)

Real nice!


----------



## Corey J (Dec 14, 2013)

........


----------



## Corey J (Dec 14, 2013)

.........


----------



## Corey J (Dec 14, 2013)

..........


----------



## Corey J (Dec 14, 2013)

............


----------



## Corey J (Dec 14, 2013)

...............


----------



## Corey J (Dec 14, 2013)

......................


----------



## Milkman (Dec 14, 2013)

Man you done went and made that thing waaaay too nice !!!   

Somebody will be expecting you to keep it clean and such.


----------



## Beretta682 (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## carver (Dec 14, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## KKrueger (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks good. How did you do the floor?


----------



## Kimbolicious (Dec 14, 2013)

Corey J said:


> ......................


 I think yall did a awesome job!!! Very creative and just think of all the great memories yall have of making this together. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## bukhuntr (Dec 14, 2013)

Very Nice!  Well done!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 14, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 14, 2013)

QUAlity!!!  Nice work!!


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2013)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 15, 2013)

I like it.  Great job.

Hoss


----------



## dotties cutter (Dec 15, 2013)

You gone have a whole bunch of folks wanting to move in with you now. ABSALUTELY FABULOUS.


----------



## ncrobb (Dec 15, 2013)

You guys did a fantastic job.


----------



## Corey J (Dec 15, 2013)

KKrueger said:


> Looks good. How did you do the floor?



Thanks everyone!! The work sure has paid off! 

We cleaned the concrete with an acid cleaner. Then we took the stain and dabbed it all over the floor, then the same thing with the second color. Then we applied the wax with a wool applicator.


----------



## Poleclimber15 (Dec 16, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice Mancave.


----------



## KKrueger (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks good. I might steal your floor finish when I do one.


----------



## grouper throat (Dec 17, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## BoKat96 (Dec 17, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## riverrat345 (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## Toddmann (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks great. Thought I might see some antique Newhouse traps on the wall or hanging in the corner. Really nice job.


----------



## polkmarine (Dec 21, 2013)

Man that thing looks sweet!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks great! I really like the rockwork.


----------



## XIronheadX (Dec 21, 2013)

Y'all did a fine job! Nice


----------



## MCHawk (Dec 22, 2013)

Very Nice! That room might make it harder to leave to go hunting!


----------



## walters (Dec 23, 2013)

*great job*

done a great job all you need is a few trophys on the wall.
beautiful craftsmanship


----------



## dprince (Dec 31, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## Corey J (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words everybody!!


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice!  Those stairs look amazing!


----------



## OffShoreMedic (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks awesome! Y'all did a great job on all parts of the man cave. I love the rock work around the fireplace.


----------



## riskyb (Aug 12, 2014)

awsome


----------



## moodman (Aug 13, 2014)

very nice, good job


----------

